
Dropbox tops paying subscriber estimates in first results since IPO - artsandsci
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-dropbox-results/dropbox-tops-paying-subscriber-estimates-in-first-results-since-ipo-idUSKBN1IB2W2
======
mxschumacher
topping estimates, but down in after hour trading. hmm...

